# Any NISSAN Lawyers??



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

I need some advice about an accident that happened while my car was legaly parked in front of my house. The drivers insurance totaled out my car and of course are not paying me what it would take to find another...They are starting with a local area price of $3100 for a '95 SE-R with 142k, then minus $500 for previous damage.SO....thats leaving me with a totaled car and $2600, for parking my car where it belonged....Now I'm fighting for a higher starting price..say $4k? Cant find one even that cheap.. OR atleast accept the proof $1500 in recent STOCK parts I have installed in the last year(windshield,trans,control arm...) They say they cant do anything about parts recently installed.....I dont get this.. I didnt pay $249 for my windshield thinking I was only going to get 9mons out of it... My insurance company can help none..$1k deductible....

A sad day in the neiborhood for me...I paid $4200 2 1/2 yrs ago with 100k


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

um waht happened to your car?


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> um waht happened to your car?


Car was hit in the driver side rear Quater Panel..Well the 3000GT kind of slid down the side of my car from the front of the rear wheel, to the driver door- while fliping over. QP is not pushed in any futher than the space the metal bubbles out. Nothing coming into the back seat. Triangle window is fine.. Looks like just one big dent except for the fact that it was cut along the bottom QP like a can opener. There is like 3-4in of space where the metal peeled up. I dont know what the hell did it, but it looks like a razor blade cut. Its such a perfect cut.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pics? sounds pretty good, any pics of the 3000gt? why isn't he paying for it?


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> pics? sounds pretty good, any pics of the 3000gt? why isn't he paying for it?


no pics of the 3000gt. Video though!.....His insurance IS paying like I wrote in my original post, just not enough.

ICP>>>>want some pics of my car PM me with your e-mail. I dont have a host.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

damn thats kinda funny how he chillin upside down callin his buddy lol :loser: 










yeah that looks like a pricey fix

do you have the video on your comp? i'd liek to see that


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I can host the vid, catch me on AIM. Just say nissanforums er something in your message, cause if i dont know you, i may ignore ya


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Sue him for emotional stress. Find some quack doctor who'll show up in court on your behalf and try to bag 200,000k!


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Sue him for emotional stress. Find some quack doctor who'll show up in court on your behalf and try to bag 200,000k!


If this is still an open issue, is the insurrance company paying for your rental? The faster they settle the sooner they no longer need to pay for this.

Also, you could offer to settle for the money and the totaled car, get one that has a good body and blown engine, etc. and swap out parts. You should end up ahead.


----------

